

Should I get a technical or a business co-founder? - Brewer

I'm a CS major and I'm looking to start a company. Should I look for another techie to help with the programming, or should I find someone to take care of the business side of things? Should I look for both and have 2 co-founders?
======
brk
What are _your_ strengths and weaknesses?

------
actionbrandon
find a rich dude/dudette ;o)

